# Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?



## Bessy333 (17. Sep. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hätte eine Frage wegen der Überwinterung von Fischen im Teich.

Ich besitze ein paar Goldfische und zwei __ Graskarpfen(glaub ich zumindest daß es solche Karpfen sind).

Wie ist das im Winter mit den Fischen? Die schlafen nicht übern Winter, oder?
Schwimmen diese auch rum? Ich meine, schwimmen diese dann nur in dem Bereich rum in dem es nicht zugefroren ist?
Wie ist das mit den Füttern der Fische im Winter?


----------



## herten04 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*



			
				Bessy333 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hätte eine Frage wegen der Überwinterung von Fischen im Teich.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bessy.
Warum machst Du den gleichen Tread hier nochmal auf?:?  
Hier ist doch schon einer.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=77074#post77074


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*

Moin,



> Ich meine, schwimmen diese dann nur in dem Bereich rum in dem es nicht zugefroren ist?


also im gefrorenen Wasser schwimmt es sich schlecht.
Wenn der Teich aber komplett zufriert und dann bis runter druchfriert - dann gibts gefrosteten Fisch. :?


----------



## Bessy333 (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*

Also, sorry, aber ich wollte eigentlich das Verhalten der Fische im Winter wissen.
Im anderen Theard gehts ums Verhindern des Zufrieren des Teichs!

Ist schon klar, wenn der Teich ganz zufriert daß es dann toten Fisch gibt...

Das Zufrieren will ich ja vermeiden.

Mich interessierts einfach wie das mit den Fischen im Winter im Teich ist. Ob diese auch aktiv sind, oder eher eine Winterruhe einlegen. Ob diese zB dann auch genauso  Futter brauchen. Wie die Fische sich im Winter verhalten.


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*

Moin,

meine Goldfische verziehen sich in den tiefsten Bereich und bleiben dort relativ ruhig stehen. Man könnte fast sagen, sie legen sich ab....
Da sie dabei auch versuchten unter den Skimmerfuß und größere Steine zu kommen, habe ich ihnen zwei Tonschüsseln angeschrägt auf Steinplatten (damit sie an einer Stelle raus- und reinschwimmen können) in den Tiefbereich gelegt, die sie auch benutzen.
Andere haben sicherlich genug UW-Pflanzen, in die sich die Fische zurückziehen können. 
Ich bin aber erst am "aufforsten".

__ Störe ruhen meist auch im Winter nicht, denn sie sind zur Sauerstoffversorgung auf "um die Kiemen strömendes Wasser" angewiesen.


----------



## Gismochen (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*

Eigendlich ist es so, dass die Fische im Winter quassi in eine Winterstarre fallen und sich nur noch begrenz bewegen
die normalen Lebensfunktionen werden auf ein minimum heruntergesetzt was durch kurzfristige Temperaturschwankungen kann dies den Fischen wiederum schwer zu schaffen machen wie zB bei unserem letzten sehr warmen Winter 

Die Fütterung sollte ab einer Wassertemperatur von unter 8° C eingestellt werden
und erst im Frühjahr wenn die Temperaturen wieder steigen, langsam mit dem Füttern wieder anfangen bis ca 6-8 Wochen der normalen Fütterungsrhytmus wieder hergestellt ist. Den die Fische müssen sich daran auch erst wieder gewöhnen
Für deine Wasserwerte ist dies auch besser da du ansonsten einen Nährstoffüberschuss hast was den auch gleich seine Wirkung an ungewollten Algenbildung beschleunigt.

Wichtig vorallem ist Wassertiefe deines Teiches sollte mindestens 80cm tief sein und einige Unterwasserpflanzen beherbegen worunter sich die Fische über den Winter hinaus aufhalten können.

um das zufrieren des kompletten Teichs zu verhindern wäre ein Eisskimmer mit Sauerstoffpumpe/stein zu empfehlen (was ich auch noch zulegen muss)

hoffe dies hilft dir ein wenig weiter und hab nichts vergessen 

mfg
Harry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische im Winter -wie verhalten sich diese?*

Hi,

nur recht wenige Fische fallen in eine Winterstarre. Alle die aus Fließgewässern stammen bleiben recht aktiv (es gibt im Winter ja öfters Überschwemmungen )da sie sonst abgetrieben werden

Keine Ruhe halten z.B. __ Döbel, Rotaugen, __ Störe, Forellen - die kommen dann erst richtig in Fahrt und laichen, Äschen, Gründlinge, Elritzen, __ Aland (__ Orfe), Nasen, __ Hechte, __ Zander, Flußbarsche, Karpfen - allerdings fressen sie meist deutlich weniger (Döbel jedoch werden im Winter zu richtigen Räubern - ein Wolf im Schafspelz - und nehmen dann gerne mal einen größeren Brocken (kleine Fische) zu sich da es ja nicht mehr viel zu fressen gibt)

einen regelrechten "Winterschlaf" halten nur Aale und Welse. 

Barben, Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Goldfische lungern mehr oder weniger unbewegt an geschützten Stellen herum und stellen die Futteraufnahme weitgehend ein - werden aber im Notfall schnell wieder munter

MfG Frank


----------

